# Distance from comb to floor



## EricConcE (Jan 7, 2014)

A quick question to those who run Warre hives without frames: What is the typical distance the bees will leave between the bottom of brood comb and the floor of the hive? (I am considering running half-frames in the future and want to figure a couple measurements out) Thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't run a Warre', but I have (and still do) run several top bar hives. Typically you have a minimum of 1/4" and a maximum (once they are done) of about 7/8" depending on the traffic on the bottom board.


----------



## wagnerwoodworks (Mar 11, 2015)

It's not too terribly common that I have the brood reach all the way down to bottom board. My opinion is that if, in a Warre, you see the bees building in that bottom box, you should probably quickly nadir another. In the other boxes, the bees often build down to just shy of 1/4" or so. Once in a while i've had them connect a bit here or there to the bar below, and they of course like to sometimes buttress to the side walls. Again though, I wouldn't let them get too close to the bottom board. Dealing with brood in a Warre is a bit different than an langstroth.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Somewhere between 1/4" and 7/8"...


----------

